# Crazy wild blue tongue morph now in captivity!



## Bl69aze (Jan 25, 2020)

ONCE IN A LIFETIME RARE BLUE TONGUE LIZARD ARRIVES WITH A PINK TONGUE!









In this extremely rare case, the blue tongue lizard has very distinct colourings never seen before including an albino underbelly and features a pink tongue instead of blue! Should she have not found her way to the Australian Reptile Park – she may not have had a great chance in life.

In the wild Blue tongue lizards often rely on their usual colourings as a camouflage to defect interest from predators and will use their striking blue tongue to scare them off. In this case, this particular lizard stands out as it is mostly albino on its underside and lacks the blue tongue to defend itself.

This means she is quite likely to be spotted by an unwanted predator and become prey. Sadly there is also a great risk of the lizard being poached as the markings have never been seen before and therefore make it a once in a lifetime rarity


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## cagey (Jan 25, 2020)

I suppose the one question I have (with no experience with BTS) is "If it is so at risk because of its colouration how did it get to the size it has in the natural environment without being predated? 
Someone with BTS experience may be able to tell me its likely age.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jan 26, 2020)

Maybe a pink tongue and a bluetongue met and did the deed.

I like my bluetongues to have BLUE tongues .


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 26, 2020)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Maybe a pink tongue and a bluetongue met and did the deed.



Nope.



> I like my bluetongues to have BLUE tongues .



Sounds like you're part of the minority which doesn't like morphs. Most blue-tongued skinks will always have blue tongues, there will always be plenty to make you happy


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jan 26, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're part of the minority which doesn't like morphs. Most blue-tongued skinks will always have blue tongues, there will always be plenty to make you happy



Morphs are fine so long as they are HEALTHY.
It's the price people want for strange morphs that I don't like , some morphs or pedegrees have outrageous prices connected to them , IMO anyone who pays those kind of $ for a reptlle is stupid.


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 26, 2020)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Morphs are fine so long as they are HEALTHY.
> It's the price people want for strange morphs that I don't like , some morphs or pedegrees have outrageous prices connected to them , IMO anyone who pays those kind of $ for a reptlle is stupid.


Or smart? Why breed 30 200$ snakes when u can breed 30 2000$ snakes
[doublepost=1580012583,1580012533][/doublepost]


Sdaji said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're part of the minority which doesn't like morphs. Most blue-tongued skinks will always have blue tongues, there will always be plenty to make you happy



What do u think about the blue tongue in op? Think it’s gonna end up in private collections like joe ball? Or do u think it’s not genetic like a paradox


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 26, 2020)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Morphs are fine so long as they are HEALTHY.
> It's the price people want for strange morphs that I don't like , some morphs or pedegrees have outrageous prices connected to them , IMO anyone who pays those kind of $ for a reptlle is stupid.



There are plenty of stupid people in this world doing far worse to themselves and others than wanting a pet enough to pay extra money for it. Don't lose too much sleep over it and if you need the number for Lifeline just ask and I'm sure someone will google it for you.
[doublepost=1580019305,1580019050][/doublepost]


Herptology said:


> Or smart? Why breed 30 200$ snakes when u can breed 30 2000$ snakes
> [doublepost=1580012583,1580012533][/doublepost]
> 
> What do u think about the blue tongue in op? Think it’s gonna end up in private collections like joe ball? Or do u think it’s not genetic like a paradox



My guess is that one way or another this morph will end up in the hobby. Enough people working for/with the park know the system and have contacts in the department to make it happen.

I'd bet London to a brick this trait is genetic.

It was born wild and grew up to a healthy looking adult before being captured. This morph won't have any health issues unless there's a super form in which case it's still a maybe. It's probably recessive.

Awesome morph, should be popular, and initially very expensive.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2020)

It looks like it would be susceptible to sunburn.


----------



## kankryb (Jan 26, 2020)

Animals like that are 6000 aus dollars over here(Europe) for a baby


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Or smart? Why breed 30 200$ snakes when u can breed 30 2000$ snakes


the simple answer to that is the minute you breed a $2000 snake, so does someone else . So they become a $500 snake etc. Think about how quickly albino darwins became cheap


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 27, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> the simple answer to that is the minute you breed a $2000 snake, so does someone else . So they become a $500 snake etc. Think about how quickly albino darwins became cheap



I wish I'd bought albino Darwins when they first hit the market! I'd have paid a little over $10k for a pair and made around $50k from my first clutch. Even now over 15 years later you can make a few grand from a big clutch. At any point between them first hitting the market and now, they were a brilliant investment, and if you bought one simply because you loved it and were happy to pay that much for a pet because that's what it was worth to you, it was worth it to you.


----------

